# egg beaters vs. spd



## nate. (Oct 10, 2010)

i have been riding spd pedals. what are the pros and cons of the egg beater style pedals? can i use the same shoes and just change cleats?


----------



## larlev (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes..change cleats. I like them for ease of clipping in. 4 sides vs. 2. IMO all pedals are same once you get used to one or another. It really doesn't matter what I use now. The beaters do shed mud better, so if thats an issue then its something to consider.


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

Yep, Oh and get ready for an eggbeater vs SPD battle


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

dust3313 said:


> Yep, Oh and get ready for an eggbeater vs SPD battle


How about neither, and just get the Times?


----------



## gnslr (Dec 24, 2004)

I have been using eggbeaters on all my bikes for years and love them. They shed mub and snow better then the SPD's did and the 4 sided entery is nice too. There are different eggbeaters out there and they are not all created equil. I ride the SL's and have never had a problem. My ride partner runs the C's and MXR's on his bikes and we have noticed that the spring tention is inconsistant (different from left to right pedal as well as from set to set) causing engagement issues and he has had issues with berrings (CB's customer service has always made good but still a hastle, and have never had these issues with SPD's). Time and Look have a couple good options as well that are worth looking into


----------



## larlev (Feb 22, 2009)

I like them all...it really does not matter to me one bit.


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

My eggbeaters dd not get all rusty like my spd's. :eekster: 

I really like eggbeaters, but can go back to the spd's with ease if I have to.


----------



## nate. (Oct 10, 2010)

Ok. Sounds like mud and snow are the major issues with spd vs. egg heaters. I'm not having those issues with my spd's... Guess I'll stick to what I got.


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

nate. said:


> Ok. Sounds like mud and snow are the major issues with spd vs. egg heaters. I'm not having those issues with my spd's... Guess I'll stick to what I got.


It's a lot cheaper to stick with what you have. I got in the buisiness of bike gear whoring, then stopped when I realized I did not want to go down that road.


----------



## Grunion (Feb 28, 2007)

Eggs are lighter, they have more float so there easier on your knees, they cost less, and they do better when conditions suck. They also have just as many negatives as they do positives, so one is not better than the other.


----------



## fixbikeguy (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't like Eggbeaters. If you pedal through the really rough stuff and hit them on a rock they will eject you as it is the same spring all the way around. Not cool at all.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

as previously stated eggies shed mud better, lighter, 4 entry sides.....but the cleats wear out about 3 times faster than spd's.....just so ya know...


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Stick with what you have. I'm a fan of Times, but it doesn't make sense to switch for the sake of switching.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm tired of the argument that 4 sided entry is a benefit of eggbeaters. I have never put my foot down on the *edge* of an spd pedal and not been able to clip in.

I make no other claims about either pedal system.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

gmcttr said:


> I'm tired of the argument that 4 sided entry is a benefit of eggbeaters. I have never put my foot down on the *edge* of an spd pedal and not been able to clip in.
> 
> I make no other claims about either pedal system.


it's easier to open a beer with eggies...how's that for an argument?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Even the more weight-weenie members of my previous team got tired of Egg Beaters, and switched to SPDs. I really like my Times, though.

Are you have a problem with your SPDs? I hear nothing but good things about the current models.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

I've been riding the CB Candy's for almost 2 years now. Been thinking about switching back to SPDs due to the fact that the Crank Bros. pedals do not have a tension adjustment.

Every one in a while, I pull out of the pedal.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

eggbeaters rule, spds drool! just kidding, its just personal prefrence basically.


----------



## jmike1487 (May 18, 2010)

great read!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Another vote for eggs here.


----------



## kubikeman (Jun 4, 2010)

After a year of rock strikes, my CB Candy pedals literally exploded on the trail. I switched to Shimano XT pedals and never looked back.


----------



## zman9000 (Nov 6, 2012)

Egg beaters require a lot more maintenance than SPD's. SPD's are pretty bulletproof.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

zman9000 said:


> Egg beaters require a lot more maintenance than SPD's. SPD's are pretty bulletproof.


What kind of maintenance? 
I used to rebuild my old ones fairly frequently, but the new ones with the needle bearings have been issue free.


----------



## zman9000 (Nov 6, 2012)

My only experience is with the old ones that required frequent overhauls. Cool that the new ones are better.


----------



## ewiccami (Sep 8, 2007)

CHUM said:


> it's easier to open a beer with eggies...how's that for an argument?


I dunno... SPD's work really well to open beers. That being said, my old Nissan Sentra's door latches are still unbeatable in the beer opening department. :thumbsup: Nonetheless, it's all preference. I think everybody here is definitely saying all the right things.


----------



## cycling5280 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Eggs Beaters*

light and great mud clearance


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

I like Shimano better in the dry and Eggbeaters in the mud.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

I concur with the poster regarding rock-strike ejections. I will not use CB pedals again because of this. XT's are bulletproof. Actually, so are the 40.00 m540's or 544's or whatever they are numbered.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

Another vote for shimano. I've had a hard time getting my money's worth out of a set of egg beaters. On the other hand my XTs are 6 years old and on their third bike.


----------



## CaTiRo (Nov 19, 2010)

_TiMe_


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

CaTiRo said:


> _TiMe_


RIGHT!?!
You want indestructible with float? 
TIME

Done

I have no idea why SPD or CB's design is even around any longer :thumbsup:


----------



## killarbb (Feb 16, 2012)

i am riding spd after buying a new set of beaters.........i love the look and the idea behind the egg beaters, i really do.....but i just cannot get clipped in nearly as quick.........like i wrecked a few times because i couldnt get in soon enough


----------



## KAG5 (Jul 15, 2012)

SPD's have treated me well. Just make sure you have them adjusted properly or you'll eat it on one side or another because you can't clip out fast enough. I've learned that lesson a few too many times. That's just my preference. In reality, it all comes down to your personal experience and preference with your equipment.


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

KAG5 said:


> SPD's have treated me well. Just make sure you have them adjusted properly or you'll eat it on one side or another because you can't clip out fast enough. I've learned that lesson a few too many times. That's just my preference. In reality, it all comes down to your personal experience and preference with your equipment.


Did you try using the SH-56's instead of the SH-51? The 56 is easier to release and has saved my butt quite a bit since I switched over.

-S


----------



## KAG5 (Jul 15, 2012)

shibiwan said:


> Did you try using the SH-56's instead of the SH-51? The 56 is easier to release and has saved my butt quite a bit since I switched over.
> 
> -S


I haven't but what it appears to be for me is that on my primary bike (recently purchased from Craigslist) the pedals that came with the bike are the ones I have been riding and they were adjusted to the cleats of the previous owner and he had them tightened down pretty good. I'm just trying to tune them right so the pedals themselves aren't too loose or too tight. I haven't spent much time on them so I haven't nailed it yet, but I will look into upgrading my cleats as well while I'm at it! Thanks for the advice! :thumbsup:


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

It's personal preference.

I started with SPDs, had Time which I liked better and now on Crank Brothers and like those the best.

That being said, got the call yesterday that my Saint pedals are in :thumbsup:


----------



## IoC (May 14, 2009)

s0ckeyeus said:


> Stick with what you have. I'm a fan of Times, but it doesn't make sense to switch for the sake of switching.


..but it does make sense to switch for the sake of switching to Times!

I've used SPDs and hated the entry. I've used Eggs and had them disassemble themselves at bad times. I've gone back to my 10-year-old Time ATACs and haven't thought about pedals sense.


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

Well for those who hit rocks with your pedals, I would call that bad form. I used to use ATAC's and they are great pedals, but they are pricey. I decided to try eggbeaters and never have had a problem with them. I have used the regular eggbeaters and candy's.


----------



## mrmas (Jan 18, 2010)

SPD's for me. I have had high dollar egg beaters come apart on me. I also know people who have ridden them for years with no troubles so maybe it was just my bad luck. I do prefer SPD's though. A set of XT SPD's are the gold standard. But hell, what is branded XT that isn't the cats meow?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

danmtchl said:


> Well for those who hit rocks with your pedals, I would call that bad form....


well, yes, it's 'bad form' - but that happens every once in a while whether it's pedals hitting rocks or other.

IF your pedal does strike a rock - at that moment, your foot ejecting (as w/ CB's sometimes), is not the best thing to happen - as you are needing to regain some control


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I like my bike to be forgiving of occasional bad form.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Just tried some Eggs, buddy had a set he wasn't using..figured why not and plus, they are lighter than my 520s. Just don't feel the egg love..not a positive enough feel for me. SPDs are bullet proof.


----------



## Xcisok (Jul 12, 2011)

It's personal preference. I have only ever had egg beaters, 4 sides to click in and good mud clearing.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

highdelll said:


> well, yes, it's 'bad form' - but that happens every once in a while whether it's pedals hitting rocks or other.
> 
> IF your pedal does strike a rock - at that moment, your foot ejecting *(as w/ CB's sometimes*), is not the best thing to happen - as you are needing to regain some control


As can happen with any pedal. I have had a few hard hits as the rocks are currently well hidden by leaves and had yet to be knocked out of my Mallets.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

TwoTone said:


> As can happen with any pedal. ....


Don't agree.

I don't se a rock-strike affecting the SPD version one way or the other.
And with CB's a strike hitting both 'wings' opens the cleat engagement, - with TIMEs, it's the opposite.

Yes, a one 'wing' strike can happen, but, it super unlikely if a non-eggbeater.


----------



## Bowfish (Jun 17, 2012)

+1 for egg beaters. Been using mine for a very short time but really like them and never want to go back to non-clipped pedals.


----------



## grizzlyplumber (May 15, 2008)

I have had the same pair of SPD's for 12 years and they are on their 5th bike right now. One bike that I bought used a few years back the guy threw in 4 pairs of egg beaters that all needed bearing replacements. 

FOUR PAIRS?

I will stick with what works.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

The EB's are so simple in design and function, and so light. Rebuild kits are $15, and take 15 min to install. 5 yr warranty. Great pedals for the money.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't know why these threads keep popping up. Everybody should know by now that TIME are the best .


----------



## Xcisok (Jul 12, 2011)

grizzlyplumber said:


> I have had the same pair of SPD's for 12 years and they are on their 5th bike right now. One bike that I bought used a few years back the guy threw in 4 pairs of egg beaters that all needed bearing replacements.
> 
> FOUR PAIRS?
> 
> I will stick with what works.


I agree with sticking with what works.

I have had my egg beaters for a few years and no problem with them.

Maybe we have been lucky to get a set of pedals and had no failure with them :thumbsup:


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

danmtchl said:


> Well for those who hit rocks with your pedals, I would call that bad form. I used to use ATAC's and they are great pedals, but they are pricey. I decided to try eggbeaters and never have had a problem with them. I have used the regular eggbeaters and candy's.


Are you being serious? It may be bad form, but sometimes you hit a garden that cannot be "ratcheted" through without losing momentum. I find it hard to believe that you "mountain bike" and never have pedal strikes.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

ghettocop said:


> I find it hard to believe that you "mountain bike" and never have pedal strikes.


I agree. Perhaps in the most literal sense a rock strike is 'bad form'. But for those who ride in consistently rocky terrain it is a fact of life. Get a set of pedals that can take a hit AND ride more to improve your form. You can't lose.

- Rob


----------



## grizzlyplumber (May 15, 2008)

danmtchl said:


> Well for those who hit rocks with your pedals, I would call that bad form.


Dude, get off the sidewalk once in a while. If you aint hittin rocks you aint riding nearly hard enough.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Buy something and if it doesn't work for you, understand what and why it doesn't work for you and buy something else that will. If weight is the most important thing to you, eggbeaters. Everything else will, for the most part, do what you need until you learn your preference.


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

i started with Time pedals. they were great. then i tried eggbeaters - just for the sake of trying. never looked back. the latest generation of eggbeaters is significantly better than the generation it replaced... Crank Brothers stand behind their product - and have an upgrade program, that allowed me to save a chunk when upgrading to 11. However - much cheaper 3 is best value for the money...

in 4 years of use, across 3 bikes - i only broke a wing on one of the sets - which was upgraded to 11 anyway...

if i wasn't racing - i'd probably still be on Time as i think they are better than SPD.



wmac said:


> Buy something and if it doesn't work for you, understand what and why it doesn't work for you and buy something else that will. If weight is the most important thing to you, eggbeaters. Everything else will, for the most part, do what you need until you learn your preference.


----------



## gthcarolina (Mar 3, 2005)

*Never tried Time but like eggbeaters*

I started with spds then speedplay, then eggbeaters. I have four pairs on two mtbs, a cross bike and a road bike. I never have to think about what to do with my foot. I wear my warmer mtb shoes on my road bike in cool or nasty weather. Once I brought one road shoe and one mtb shoe (both black, Shimano) to a trailhead and was able to salvage a ride!

Versatile and easy.


----------



## Paco1driver09 (May 3, 2010)

I am fine with spd you can also adjust the hardness of the release

with the egg can rank what not to do


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

Pedal strikes w/ rocks/roots can and do happen, especially in the fall/winter when things are covered with leaves. However, I've never had an EB release me due to a pedal strike - nor have I broken a pedal. And I have had EBs/Candys on two bikes for over a year. I weigh 215 geared-up.

Maybe I've just been very lucky . . . but I doubt it.

BTW, Shimano pedals can and do fail . . . http://forums.mtbr.com/drivetrain-shifters-derailleurs-cranks/xtr-trail-pedal-failure-751821.html


----------



## Captain Duderino (Jan 19, 2012)

*Look quartz*

they've served me well for over 30 months straight in salty CNY, smashing logs, but there are no knockable rocks up in my neck of the woods without seeking them out off of the trail.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Paco1driver09 said:


> ...
> 
> with the egg can rank what not to do


^^ am I too stoned to get this, or not stoned enough? :skep:

I keep reading it in Yoda's voice too and, "no sense either, that makes''


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

Stumpjumpy said:


> Pedal strikes w/ rocks/roots can and do happen, especially in the fall/winter when things are covered with leaves. However, I've never had an EB release me due to a pedal strike - nor have I broken a pedal. And I have had EBs/Candys on two bikes for over a year. I weigh 215 geared-up.
> 
> Maybe I've just been very lucky . . . but I doubt it.
> 
> BTW, Shimano pedals can and do fail . . . http://forums.mtbr.com/drivetrain-shifters-derailleurs-cranks/xtr-trail-pedal-failure-751821.html


Wow, thanks for sharing. Looks like gram shaving at the expense of quality and durability. Sorry to see this. I'm about 200lbs w/gear. I've been punishing a pair of XTs for 4 years on east coast rocks and they are as good as the day I bought them. if I ever do replace them I think I'll go with the Time ATAC. I've had pedals break before. It is an unpleasant experience to say the least. Always hurts, and always ended with a lot of walking.

- Rob


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

I might pick up a pair of egg beaters for crappy weather but I have had really good luck with my SPD's. I had to tap my shoe a couple of times to get clipped back in at the iceman race I did recently with my SPD's. A better option would be for me to HTFU and just not unclip and walk up the hills. Never bonked so hard in my life . 


Sj


----------



## kateean2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Eggs are lighter, they have more float so there easier on your knees, they cost less, and they do better when conditions suck.


----------



## bfrank02 (Aug 19, 2012)

I like SPD's because you can clip out when it gets hair and still have a platform


----------



## grendalfly (Nov 18, 2009)

TIME!! They will last you forever...
and they are very cheap right now...
Time Atac XS Mountain Pedals > Sale | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

Time ATAC XS Carbon Mountain Pedals - Normal Shipping Ground

What are you waiting for?


----------



## wyo_biker (Dec 6, 2008)

Guess I'll chime in on this. I have been riding SPD Shimano XTR pedals for five years and have had great luck with them. The only maintenance they have required will be this winter when I take them apart and re-grease them! I've banged them so hard on rocks (I don't always pick the best line) that I thought sure I'd broken a pedal but other then some cosmetic scars they still work like new.

Plus, I can where my shoes with SPD cleats to spin class in the winter as the pedals on the spin bikes are SPD friendly! 

I have no experience with Egg Beaters so I can't offer any advice there. 

Hope that helps..........


----------

